# outfitting a neighborhood bakery/coffeeshop?



## brown sugar (Feb 27, 2003)

a friend of mine is interested in purchasing a local coffeeshop. she asked me to help her figure out what kind of equipment would be required or most helpful if she wants to produce bakery items in-house versus outsourcing. 

short of listing equipment that i've seen in the smaller kitchens i've worked in... is there some type of guide that may help enlighten us? basic stuff is obvious, like oven, refrig, freezer, speed rack, shelving, counter, mixer, dishwasher, sheet pans & utensils; but what are the not-so-obvious things that are often forgotten?


the shop will add sandwiches, typical bakery items, maybe small pizzas, bread to it's menu.

any suggestions? books?

thanks!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If your going to make yeast products, you will need something to proof in.
It's something easier to develope your menu, then figure out the equipment you'll need.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

A good apple corer/peeler is essential if you're making apple anything.

I don't think you don't really need a dishwasher in the production area. A three compartment sink and big butcherblock counter in the middle of the room would do the trick, and more counterspace of course. I used to work in a bakery. Typical output for three of us working 8am-12n was (approximately, I can't remember the real numbers) 50-60 baguettes, 2 gallons chocolate mousse, 24 creme brules, 12 truffle tortes of different sizes, 6-10 brown butter tarts, 6-10 apple tarts, 6-10 Linzer tortes, 24 pithiviers, 20-30 foccacias, coupla pans of brownies, one big apple strudel.

We had two convection ovens, a proofer, three speedracks (one for front, two for back) one double door fridge, one single freezer, one floor mixer, two kitchenaid stand mixers. All in around 1000 sq. ft.


----------



## brown sugar (Feb 27, 2003)

i'm impressed all this was done with only the KA mixers... i thought for sure to include a 12 or 20 qt mixer. Good thing to keep in mind. Perhaps i'll suggest that as a cost-cutting measure.

Developing the menu first is also a great suggestion. That is in process. I was also thinking that she could get away with not having a proofer but thinking about it... it is a necessity. and if not in use it could serve as temp storage!  

again, thanks for your assistance


----------



## brown sugar (Feb 27, 2003)

whoops! you did put floor mixer in there... never mind that comment!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

When you get around to actually purchasing, check out the professional kitchen part of E-Bay. From what I've seen, it's a good source. Also the equipment stores in Brooklyn, NOT the ones on the Bowery; local tend to have better prices.


----------

